
Consensus without Trust: Cryptographic Enforcement of Distributed Protocols - LForLambda
http://www.alexkyte.me/2016/08/consensus-without-trust-cryptographic.html
======
marknadal
Fantastic article, we need more like these. Breaking down complicated ideas
and explaining them clearly. Great job.

------
jbpetersen
Checking out the other posts a bit, I'm loving the taste in content paired
with the writing skills to back it up. Too much similar stuff relies heavily
on a corresponding niche dialect of technobabble.

